# Sealant advice for new car



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm taking delivery of a brand new black sapphire BMW 5 Series F10 in a couple of weeks and want to get some new products together for a new car detail and ongoing maintenance. I posted a couple of weeks ago about waxes but some good advice from that thread has made me decide to go for a sealant which I'll do myself. I'll be doing about 20k miles per year. 

I really need recommendations on something which:

Keeps the car cleaner longer
Not hard to apply or buff off and done by hand only
Hard to make a hash of it and wreck the new finish
Lasts a long time (I live in a flat and so detailing every week is very difficult and I don't have as much time as I'd like)
Gives good shine
Easy to maintain

I guess my requirements are the holy grail! I'm also considering sealant for glass and especially for the wheels. 

Any recommendations appreciated along with any info on application / longevity, maintaining the finish, and usage tips. 

Some people say not to do this straight away and to let the new paint cure - any thoughts? The car body was painted in the factory this week and the clearcoat done with powder clear technology which is heated in an oven to liquify the powder paint. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have a look at gtechniq, nanolex and wolfs chemicals products - they offer uber durable nano type sealants for wheels, paintwork and glass


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If You have the money then the Gtechniq C1 trade application only could well be for you.
Contact Mirror Finish on here he could do that for you.
Should be good for a year..:thumb:
Sealants are certainly what you need.
I would expect the paint would need a few weeks to fully cure before a treatment.
the simplest sealant is the Optimum opti seal, wipe on and walk away and good for the wheels as well.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optiseal here also, looks great on dark cars and is easy to use.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

C1 can be purchased by anyone now iirc...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> C1 can be purchased by anyone now iirc...


The reason its supposed to be trade only is its paramount to apply correctly and maintain its reputation.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm aware of that, it's been mentioned a few times on here recently that people can buy it for personal use


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> I'm aware of that, it's been mentioned a few times on here recently that people can buy it for personal use


Interesting i just thought they were very tight on it as its so easy to have a product slated when folk simply dont follow instructions to the letter...:lol:

Flat packed furniture...:lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, any sealant will do! 

We all have our favorites, opti-seal is a great one that is a wipe on walk away. It works nice on all trim and windows too. 

Just make sure the paint is squeeky clean before any sealant application, you can do this with IPA or panel wipe. It will ensure the best possible bonding and durability of the sealant.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> C1 can be purchased by anyone now iirc...


Really? Not from GTechniq directly you can't.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Chemical Guys has a few options too. I used to use Ultima Paint Guard Plus, really easy to use.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

You could also go the C2 route, use it as a quick detailer after washes to mantain it. So easy to use.....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

if something like a c1 application is beyond you financially after laying out for a new car then certainly c2 is a decent alternative and will give a good level of [protection

also dont necessarilly overlook things like a couple of coats jetseal to give you a decent level of protection but being a different type of product wont give you the same lng term durability but is cheaper and proven to work well in its field.

obviously as mentioned you have wolfs nano range amongst others which gets good reports but unfortunantely my personal knowledge stops at the gtechniq products in terms of nano coatings which i use greatly and cannot fault any of it as it offers superb long term protection and great finish.


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the C1 advice - I would want something I do myself I can take pride in, plus don't want to shell out £350 in cash for someone to do it for me. Plus their website only shows Chichester and London for approved detailers!

C2 looks interesting, but will it give good protection against the elements, compared to maybe some other self-apply sealants?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

C2 I would recommend mate and I have it on my black Vectra C and its lovely stuff to use and so are the results. As for being able to do C1 yourself that is wrong, someone did mention it on here not that long ago and it prooved they misread the info and I was on the Gtechniq Website just on Friday and its still only available to the trade only. 
C2 your bodywork, C4 your exterior plastics, C5 your alloys and the G1 your windscreen and / or your side windows and rear one or use G3 on the side and rear windows. I1 the carpets and L1 the leather. That should keep your car sweet for ages and will cost just over £100 with stuff to spare and have a groovy little sticker for your rear window :thumb:


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont see why you have to wait for the paint to harden - it has been baked. Also if it was still soft and you hit a fly at 70mph surely it would knacker the paint?


----------



## james-r (Nov 29, 2006)

What are peoples thoughts on Diamondbrite or Autoglym Lifeshine?

Also a certain audition site, sells PTFE sealant? any good?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

titanflux said:


> Thanks for the C1 advice - I would want something I do myself I can take pride in, plus don't want to shell out £350 in cash for someone to do it for me. Plus their website only shows Chichester and London for approved detailers!
> 
> C2 looks interesting, but will it give good protection against the elements, compared to maybe some other self-apply sealants?


C2 will give long term protection yes and is a doddle to use and what you have left over from the initial neat application can then be diluted down to form a c2 quick detail to mantain the protection levels:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

james-r said:


> What are peoples thoughts on Diamondbrite or Autoglym Lifeshine?
> 
> Also a certain audition site, sells PTFE sealant? any good?


I wouldnt touch Diamondbrite as its poop, I paid for it to be put on a new MK2 Focus ST170 in Performance Blue and it did nothing. I followed the aftercare instructions and it was useless, the most expensive detailing bag I have ever bought. As for Autoglym I cant comment but as they are a highly regarded manufactuer I would of thought it would be ok but still way to expensive compared to doing it yourself and knowing that you have made your car look the dogs bits and knowing its protected properly.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Know one mentioned the Werkstat acrylic kit yet 

Just got mine a few days ago but the comments it's been getting, that would be the one I'd go for.

Prime first, then 3-4 coats of jett 20 mins apart should easily see you 4 months (more have been quoted)

So easy to re-apply though... just spray and wipe :thumb:


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ColinM3 said:


> I went down the gtechniq C2 route for my new Audi A5, and have regretted it. The protection was not that good and the shine was OK but nothing great.


You know, you're not the only one to say that. I've read the same thing from other respected members that love their sealants. They don't rate the C2 at all.


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> You know, you're not the only one to say that. I've read the same thing from other respected members that love their sealants. They don't rate the C2 at all.


Mmmm. Maybe I should look at Wolf's or werkstadt?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Have a peek at either of the Nanolex Premium sealants easier to apply than the Professional. Decent durability & the spray can be used on plastics aswell


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Blackfire Wet Diamond is the easiest LSP I've used and the results are amazing. It's given me about 4 months durability over the winter which is pretty good considering the weather. It really does add something to the finish which IME most LSP's don't. It's not cheap, £30 for a bottle but a little goes a long way.


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, yet again. I think I might go down the Zaino route for the first time. Trouble is, do I go for Z2 PRO or Z5 PRO? an I use them on the wheels too or should I use something else like Z-CS?

On the chmical guys front I might try Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish + Hybrid V7 Optical Sealant. Choices, choices...


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Look into hydrophobic LSP's and detailing sprays which help avoid water spots forming. I have used Megs Ultimate Quick detailing spray which on its own provides a barrier for a couple of washes. There are now better products along the same lines but as I have not tried them would rather not speculate on what is the best.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

i'd go for the wolfs nano paint sealant from waxamomo (sp?)

They're both on here a lot - I'll be getting some to test eventually, it looks to be the dogs though.

Daz.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I still think Opti Seal is one of the best.
Two coats gives easily 6 months protection, paint looks and feels like glass afterwards.
Can be used on glass and plastic trim as well.

Don't forget to clay and Ironx the car first, I did a new 5 series the other week and the clay was quite dirty after.

I'm always around Manchester if you need any advice or pop by the unit for a impartial chat.


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

But the car is metallic black..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just tried CG Blacklight on my husband's black metallic Discovery 4 today and I was really impressed:thumb: Applied with a micro fibre pad, applied to all the car, left to cure for 15 minutes and buffed off really easily. Oh and the sun was shining too and no issues, unlike wax, which can be very temperamental.

The Blacklight really got the flake popping:thumb::thumb: i've yet to be disappointed with any CG product.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

titanflux said:


> But the car is metallic black..


Z2 is great on any colour and ZFX is only really needed if you want to apply several coats in one day


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

titanflux said:


> But the car is metallic black..


both z2 and z5 are great but for black my personal preference is z5 and then after buffing it off i top with z8 an hour later and find it looks stunning and the durability is equal to the look


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm now thinking Blacklight and V7 or Opti-Seal. Which would last longest? I guess Blacklight/V7 won't be much good for wheels with my high miles, so maybe if I go for that I should get something else. 

Looks like a trip to Shinearama next week to make some choices.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal, it is the 2nd best selling sealant in the US.
Great on wheels, did mine in December and just blasted the dirt off yesterday, and that is 10k miles worth.

PM Airthy on here and ask him how his black Astra looked after Opti Seal.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Opti-seal for sure. Just coat your whole car (glass, trims, wheels and all) and don't look at it for another 6 months.


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

Right Optiseal it is. Thanks guys. Will clay and prep with Black Hole then Optiseal next week. Pics to follow. Shouldn't be much prep as it was only painted and made on 7th March. Just still have to make sure the dealer doesn't [email protected]@@ up the paint with swirls when they do that thing they call washing the car and also make sure they don't put any cheap wax on it.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

ive recently ordered some opti-seal to do my 5 yr old car and the bosses brand new touran after great reviews :thumb:... can it be re-applied after weekly[or monthly!] washing to enhance/top up the finish ? :thumb:

cheers mm


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

yeh a wash a top up should keep it looking good!

whats made you go for a sealant over a wax out of interest?


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

alan-bnz said:


> yeh a wash a top up should keep it looking good!
> 
> whats made you go for a sealant over a wax out of interest?


ease of use i guess,particually on the bosses [it will only get done once in a blue moon!] and on mine ill know its protected but if i want to do so i can add a wax on top just for extra shine every now and then :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

for your bosses could it be worth sticking on a layer of colli??

just a thought...


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

alan-bnz said:


> for your bosses could it be worth sticking on a layer of colli??
> 
> just a thought...


ive got some 476 somewhere i think, but tbh im more 'bothered' about the car than she is! i just cant bare to see a new car look a mess all i get from her is ''have i got to wash it really?'' thats why i thought the quicker the better since shes not bothered anyway lol

:thumb:


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

i more for optiseal, i can use optimum instant detailer after a wash, it realy make is pop.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

lol, i dont mind washing/QD'in anybody at works car if it earns some extra pocket money :thumb:


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

ColinM3 said:


> Would you not have to polish after the clay? To be honest I would never clay a new car. With the advent of Iron-x and Tardis I see no need to clay and risk marring...
> 
> Maybe look at some Iron-x + Optiseal and leave the clay.
> 
> Just my amateur view!


I was thinking about iron-x too. A lot of people say to still clay a new car. I've never had any problems with marring when claying, and no need to polish unless correction of the paintwork needed. Also just my amateur view...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MarkMac said:


> ive recently ordered some opti-seal to do my 5 yr old car and the bosses brand new touran after great reviews :thumb:... can it be re-applied after weekly[or monthly!] washing to enhance/top up the finish ? :thumb:
> 
> cheers mm


You can top it up as much as you like, but it won't need it for a few months. Just use a QD after washing to keep it looking it's best. The optimum QD is a good one, so to is duragloss FC&S 921 / Zaino Z6.

This is the best thing about sealants, the very easy maintenance that goes with it!


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## titanflux (Mar 7, 2010)

I think this one is a 'him' for some reason, dunno why. Also now arriving earlier - get him on Friday.


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> You can top it up as much as you like, but it won't need it for a few months. Just use a QD after washing to keep it looking it's best. The optimum QD is a good one, so to is duragloss FC&S 921 / Zaino Z6.
> 
> This is the best thing about sealants, the very easy maintenance that goes with it!


Sounds good to me ! ive got loads of Megs UQD so that will ok to use up 1st wont it?

cheers MM :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Meg's UQD is good stuff!


----------

